
Thoughts on my platform? - JeremeC123
https://www.clyque.com
======
JeremeC123
We're working on building an area based project recruitment and collaboration
tool.

To sum it up, if you have a project or goal that requires other people with
specific talent, you could use this to source that talent. It can be used for
bands, indie films, games, inventions, or even local area startups. The key
thing that I think makes this different is the geocoding. Its like setting up
your own HR requisitions for stuff you want to do.

We haven't gotten any traction yet, our marketing sucks. Most comments are
"how is this different from Facebook, Meetup, Craigslist, etc." It is
different. Its as if you took AngelList recruitment, mixed it with Meetup,
Craigslist, and Facebook. Our goal, is to help you produce something with
other talented individuals and showcase that product to the world, whether it
be a song, film, robot, or what have you. We want to empower the individual to
explore their talents instead of going home after a long day of doing
accounting and just ripping on the guitar alone, or tinkering alone. I'm sure
there's something exactly like this as well, there are 1 billion websites
currently on the internet.

Backstory is simple, for a short while I was a USAF Aerial Gunner (HH60) in
training. I traveled a bit and at each location, I didn't have anyone to do
the things I wanted to do; make indie films, be in a band (vocals if you're
curious), or other technical projects. I've always been goal oriented so I
like to be a part of something. So I'd check out Craigslist and that always
went the route of "this is not specific enough" and "I don't want to get
murdered or robbed." Facebook was obviously useless, groups are huge and you
quickly get washed away, Meetup is just Facebook groups only focused on
events. Long story cut short; I didn't find anyone.

~~~
brudgers
Traction for something like this is not going to come from broad marketing to
_everyone_. It will come (if it comes) by talking to specific people who will
look at it and see that it solves their problem.

Keep in mind that Facebook started as a service for people in a dorm on a
small campus. It expanded by adding other Ivy League campuses. Then other
universities. It was several years before it became something for people's
grandparents...when those former students started having babies. Facebook grew
with its members. Now those early users have older kids. Facebook is adding
Messenger for kids.

The other people who are most likely to have problems similar to the one you
had that led you to build this are unsurprisingly people like you. So target
it at members of the military, maybe only on one base. Making it work well for
a few people means that other people they trust have to be using it too.
Otherwise, Craigslist is better because it is broader.

Good luck.

------
JeremeC123
If you're familiar with World of Warcraft, we basically built a real life geo-
coded 'Looking For Group' or 'LFG.'

To this caveat of gaming; I also wanted to explore the idea of having people
create local groups to recruit for games they play. I hate that I meet cool
people online in games and can't just go get a beer with them after because
they live across the country.

